# Loggers World/Log Trucker



## GASoline71 (Jul 6, 2009)

Just got the first "combined" issue of Loggers World/Log Trucker. I kinda like it. I've been gettin' Loggers World for eons... The only time I got to read a Log Trucker mag was when I would visit my uncles house. He's a retired log truck driver.

Editor/publisher Mike Crouse explained in the issue that they were going to combine the 2 to cut down on shipping costs, and the size of the magazines is smaller as well. It's on newsprint for those of you who don't get these...

What choo westside guys think mang? I wikes it... 

Gary


----------



## Sethro (Jul 6, 2009)

Well that a good deal . Gary you ever checked out the Northern Logger mag ?
http://www.northernlogger.com/pages/northernLoggerMag/northernLoggerMag.asp


----------



## Cletuspsc (Jul 6, 2009)

Ive never heard of loggers world. . . .is its mostly west coast? Ive been getting the northern logger for a while (have every issue since '84) and its a good mag. but its been getting pritty slim lately.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 6, 2009)

there good i get them both tom trees


----------



## Sethro (Jul 6, 2009)

Cletuspsc said:


> Ive never heard of loggers world. . . .is its mostly west coast? Ive been getting the northern logger for a while (have every issue since '84) and its a good mag. but its been getting pritty slim lately.



Yeah Loggers World is mostly west coast . But good publication.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Man you PNWers got all the good stuff. Big timber,big saws cool mags. Im jealous.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jul 6, 2009)

I probably won't get that issue for a couple days yet. It's not the same now without Finley's new bedtime stories every month.


----------



## dlNimsy (Jul 6, 2009)

Been recieving Log Trucker for a couple of years now.Awesome publication. Great to see how things operate on the left coast, already get the Northern logger, wish they had a paper like that for the New England truckers.


----------



## 371groundie (Jul 6, 2009)

I KNEW ONE OF MY PUBLICATIONS WAS MISSING!!!!!!!! oops. i guess its time to reup the subscription.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 7, 2009)

I have not received the new issue yet. I have been a LW subscriber for several years. LW is a great publication and always helps our businesses.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 7, 2009)

the northern logger p o box 69 old forge ny 13420-0069 tom trees


----------



## slowp (Jul 7, 2009)

We get it at work. It is pretty cheap. I put it over in the lunchroom after we timber beasties are done reading it. But I don't think anybody else looks at it and I suspect the one 'ologist puts it right into the recycling bin. 

If you are really cheap, you can fly out here, go to Madsen's and get a free copy. Look by the right hand side of the exit door.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 7, 2009)

OK my issue came today. I would rather have a smaller version of LW than none at all.


----------



## windthrown (Jul 7, 2009)

Combined they are more interesting, I think. I got a stack of Loggers World mags a few years ago and read through them all. I had not seen Log Trucker until I was at a logging show in Eugene. I liked reading that one too. 

Now that I am religated to being a suburban tree butcher and buying smaller saws, I still like to keep up with the timber trade rags. Though of late, its been pretty dismal. Combining the rags makes more sence to me.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jul 7, 2009)

I better check the mail.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 8, 2009)

slowp said:


> We get it at work. It is pretty cheap. I put it over in the lunchroom after we timber beasties are done reading it. But I don't think anybody else looks at it and I suspect the one 'ologist puts it right into the recycling bin.
> 
> If you are really cheap, you can fly out here, go to Madsen's and get a free copy. Look by the right hand side of the exit door.



Mine's been comin' in the mail for free for years...

Gary


----------



## Mountainman (Jul 10, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> I probably won't get that issue for a couple days yet. It's not the same now without Finley's new bedtime stories every month.



I had the honor of meeting Mr. Finley Hays a few years back. He and my father used to stomp some of the same trails. Did you know he passed away at his home in Centralia this last December?

For those of you who are not familiar with Mr. Hays, he was the founder of Loggers' World, and also Log Trucker, I believe.


----------



## MCM (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone on the east coast get the new issue yet?

It usually takes a while to get mine, I swear my mail
comes by donkey.

I've been getting it for years but haven't seen the new
combined issue.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 12, 2009)

no its slow geting here tom treesopcorn:


----------



## MCM (Jul 14, 2009)

It came today....


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jul 14, 2009)

MCM said:


> Anyone on the east coast get the new issue yet?
> 
> It usually takes a while to get mine, *I swear my mail
> comes by donkey.*
> ...



Yeah I wish Spacemule would get here with my mail.


----------



## 380LGR (Jul 14, 2009)

Timber Harvesting mag is much better than the Northern logger. The Northern Logger has been getting pretty skinny on its articles.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah Northern Logger isn't worth my while.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 18, 2009)

well got my loggers world to day and 1/2 way in its backwards tom trees


----------

